

Segment adds code-less ecommerce analytics - pkrein
https://segment.io/ecommerce

======
blacksmith_tb
Has Segment been in beta? This looks like the same offering they've had for a
while (cool as it is). The realtime debugger of everything that's passing
through their integrations is a lot of fun to just sit and watch.

~~~
pkrein
Glad you like the debugger :)

Our libraries/SDKs for web, iOS, Android, Ruby, Python, etc have been out of
beta for a while.

Today we're releasing plugins for ecommerce platforms like Magento so that you
can set up complete analytics tracking on an ecommerce store without writing
any code at all. Then you have the ability to send that data to 108 different
tools just by entering API keys and toggling them on.

Store owners typically have to hire a consultant/developer to add each new ad
pixel or analytics service, so these plugins save them a huge amount of
organizational headache, and let them move a lot faster.

------
blakerson
I'm super happy to see Segment go in this direction. All the e-commerce
tagging was the hardest to do and yet the most valuable for analysts. And
hooray for making more stuff free!

